# Cay's fabulous twelve kidlets- days 8 & 9



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And some more...


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Love them!! 

Both of my toys were 2.02 lbs at 6 weeks old and were fat butterballs. I can just imagine the fun you are having. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

And you sure can tell the difference in the reds now! Looks like you'll have 2 creams!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wonderful puppies, but especially love the photo with cayenne head up and smiling at the camera. such a great mom!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Did any one hear a huge thud of my heart falling in love with them all???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for posting the pictures! I love seeing them and watching the puppies grow. last year, my breeder was very generous and sent us a lot of pictures along the way.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My children (and carpool kids) and I are really enjoying seeing these puppy pictures! They commented on the seemingly huge pink tongue!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these photos! thanks so much for sharing. keep them coming I need my fix of cuteness! Not that I'm picking favourites but I'm jealous of whoevers getting the black collar one


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh what a bundle of cuteness! I just adore them! Cayenne, is such a good mom! I love seeing her in the pictures she looks so happy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodlePaws said:


> And you sure can tell the difference in the reds now! Looks like you'll have 2 creams!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is going to be fascinating for us watching the colours and then seeing who the sire is of each puppy. We are not sure these two babies will be cream. Journey started out a very similar, pearly, silvery creamy colour and is a lovely red now. And if they are cream it will be cool to know who the Daddy is. Flynn is a faded red who is from almost all red ancestry and Quincy has not sired a cream puppy yet. This dual sire experience is just amazing. I have taken a stab at who belongs to who based on colour, size and look, so can't wait to see if I might be right.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Whatever colour they are their furry coats look lovely, glowing with health and growing fast with beautiful curls developing already. Thank you for the pictures I'm really enjoying watching seeing these puppies develop.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So will you be doing DNA analysis to determine the parentage? How fascinating! When they get a little older, you might consider (in your copious spare time :smile posting photos of the sires along with the pups, and let us guess "Who's your Daddy?"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

hopetocurl said:


> My children (and carpool kids) and I are really enjoying seeing these puppy pictures! They commented on the seemingly huge pink tongue!


I am glad you and your kids are enjoying the photos. Their tongues do look enormous right now- super wide. Along with everything else that changes, their little newborn tongues are like this so they can wrap right around Mom's nipple and draw it to the back of their mouth. Isn't Mother Nature incredible?!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What delicious little bundles of sweetness........... puppies always make me soooo happy!
I'm excited too, to see who the daddies might be! Especially my little favorite, 'red ribbon'!!!


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is going to be fascinating for us watching the colours and then seeing who the sire is of each puppy. We are not sure these two babies will be cream. Journey started out a very similar, pearly, silvery creamy colour and is a lovely red now. And if they are cream it will be cool to know who the Daddy is. Flynn is a faded red who is from almost all red ancestry and Quincy has not sired a cream puppy yet. This dual sire experience is just amazing. I have taken a stab at who belongs to who based on colour, size and look, so can't wait to see if I might be right.


Well, you know all the black puppies are Quincey, so it's just the reds that may be Flynn, right?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are the must beautiful puppies I have ever seen. It must be so exciting to watch them and their momma. 
Kisses to all of them??


?Suddenly?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for my puppy fix! They are stunning babies and I am so happy when I look at them (several times a day )... I can't choose a favorite. Cay is such a beautiful and happy Mom. Thanks for sharing the love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh!!!! *sigh* They are sooooo adorable!!! Love red polka dot ribbon... :love2:

Overload!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> So will you be doing DNA analysis to determine the parentage? How fascinating! When they get a little older, you might consider (in your copious spare time :smile posting photos of the sires along with the pups, and let us guess "Who's your Daddy?"


Yes- we have to DNA test each and every puppy (even though we are 99.999% certain the black kids are Q's) both sires and Mommy. This cannot be done until they are permanently identified with tattoos or micro-chips (we chip) and thaat won't be done until they get their first shot at nine weeks. So the babies will all be in their new homes quite some time before we know who their Daddy is. Thankfully nobody really minds which boy sired their puppy. This is going to be REALLY cool for us. If some of the pups really blow our minds as they mature, we plan to repeat the breeding to that particular Daddy and keep a puppy to go on with.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. These puppies are so sweet. They are at the super cuddly stage. If I get in the whelp pen with them now they come on over. Lol its sort of like when Cayenne does. I'm the alternative food source. I'm really enjoying them all. My kids are eagerly checking eyes every day now and I hear the excited Mom I see eyes every now and then. As well as the Mom you go and take a break I'll take care of the puppies. It should be fun next week eyes should be opening/opened and the kids are on March break. Can't wait


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful pups! I'm still in love with that black collar girl, so precious.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, dear. This is like dangling drugs in front of an addict...it's feeding my MPS in the worst (or best) possible way. They are lovely, every one of them.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just can't get enough of these beauties! Absolutely love these adorable babies! How is Cayenne doing, she must be exhausted! Can hardly wait to see their eyes!
Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So new and innocent they are. So precious...You are so blessed.


----------

